
Elon Musk confirms he was at an alleged Silicon Valley 'sex party' until 1 a.m - thomasjoulin
http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-attended-notorious-silicon-valley-party-left-early-2018-1/?r=US&IR=T
======
DaniFong
this is so 2017, there wasn't even any sex at that party, which was super lame

[https://twitter.com/DanielleFong/status/951715106974449664](https://twitter.com/DanielleFong/status/951715106974449664)

~~~
eesmith
We do not know that there wasn't any sex at the party.

If we assume all statements are true, then we know that Musk didn't see any
sex at that party before he left at 1am. The original Vanity Fair piece says
"Before dawn, she jumped into her car and left". Lots of things can happen in
5 hours.

